# Bryant Furnace main burner goes out after 5 seconds



## allan (Jan 7, 2006)

*furnace cleaning*

Remove the flame sensor.
get steel wool and clean it , do not use sandpaper

Allan Thorne
Clarkson Comfort Zone Heating and Air conditioning
Mississauga Ontario
http://www.weinstall.ca


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 11, 2006)

cleaning the flame sense rod (the little rod that sits directly in front of the burners, not the igniter which is the "red glowing thing" as you mentioned it) will keep the burners on ONLY when the air switch tells it that the inducer motor is running.

Therefor if the inducer motor stops running before the igniter turns on and the burners fire up, as I think that you are saying, the problem lies with the inducer motor. Also check to make sure that the flue is not blocked in any way. (birds nests etc.)

please reply to clarify the timing of the inducer motor shut off. before or after the burner lighting and going out?


----------



## rygu96 (Jan 26, 2008)

Did you have any results from this? I am having the same problem also.


Thanks,


Ryan


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

The inducer should run the whole time the pilot and burners are on, if not you need to check and see if it has 120v to it and it isn't running. If it has power but the motor is overheated and stopped you need to replace the inducer assembly.


----------



## Matyeo (Jan 2, 2012)

*Having same issue. Flames out after a few seconds of burn.*

Will clean (and possibly reposition) the flame sensor rod and get back to this thread.

The rod seems to be positioned somewhat 'out of the way' in relation to the flames.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

unless that rod got bent somehow......i would advise against trying to reposition it, if you crack the porcelain base the sensor will be junk. Just clean it (and, you CAN use sand paper....i have 30 years of service under my belt and i have used the same sand paper that we use to clean copper pipe with no problems what so ever) and put it back in the way it came out. if you happen to be on propane, and the end of the Rod is "burnt up" cleaning it will still help but you should replace it.


----------



## justamom (Jan 2, 2012)

*WOW it worked for me*

Okay some I'm a chick here and not too technically inclined but I had the same problem, found the sensor, couldn't get to it and couldn't figure out how to get screw out so I reached my arm into the hole with an emory board (for finger nail filing!) and I rubbed it around the sensor as best as I could for as long as I could stand to and voila!! :thumbsup: I have heat, it's running, the flame stays lit and my house has heated from 64 degrees to 67 degrees already and climbing! Thanks to all you do it yourself guys (AND GALS) for your help!! A repairman probably would have done the same thing in 5 minutes and charged me hundreds.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

justamom said:


> Okay some I'm a chick here and not too technically inclined but I had the same problem, found the sensor, couldn't get to it and couldn't figure out how to get screw out so I reached my arm into the hole with an emory board (for finger nail filing!) and I rubbed it around the sensor as best as I could for as long as I could stand to and voila!! :thumbsup: I have heat, it's running, the flame stays lit and my house has heated from 64 degrees to 67 degrees already and climbing! Thanks to all you do it yourself guys (AND GALS) for your help!! A repairman probably would have done the same thing in 5 minutes and charged me hundreds.


great work Mom........


----------

